# Solved: Wifes New Computer Very Slow



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi All,
I bought my wife a new Hp Pavilion23 for Christmas. Just hooked it up a couple of weeks ago. Did all the windows8 updates and the HP updates. When she goes on facebook she cant play any games because it runs so slow. I have searched for the problem...but no luck.
We have Comcast package with a new wireless modem and i have her computer plugged right directly to it.
She even brought it back to Staples and they gave her a new computer because they didnt knoe what the problem was. As soon as i got the new one ready...same thing, very slow.
We have four computers in the house, all set up basically the same and the HP pavilion is the only one doing this. Heck...I have about a 12 year old Dell that will out perform hers at this time.
Does anybody no how i can fix this?
Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. There are a number of variants of the Pavilion23 please post the full model details

3. Many HP computers come with a free 60 day trial of Norton anti-virus
It is known for causing many performance related issues

My fist advice is if you do have Norton to uninstall using the Control Panel Programs and features and then run the Norton uninstall tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

4. When you have done that you need then to ensure that the included anti-virus that is part of Windows 8 - Windows Defender is working.
It should do so when you reboot after uninstalling Norton but here is how to check
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/21962-windows-defender-turn-off-windows-8-a.html


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

The first thing i did was uninstall Norton. I use Avast and never had a problem yet. Also i use Firfox for a browser.
I will check the windows defender now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please tell me all you have tried - 
2. Windows Defender will be disabled if Avast is installed and should remain so - you should not of course run two AV`s
3. If you did not use the Norton uninstall tool aspects of it may well remain and will still cause problems
4. If it is the free AVAST I would try uninstalling that as well and see how it performs with just Defender it is quite adequate in Windows 8 and the new anti-virus product for 8 - not merely the old Defender on 7 that was simply anti spyware/adware.

5.


> There are a number of variants of the Pavilion23 please post the full model details


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry forgot the model no. 23-b320
I just checked and the windows defender is off.
I used the uninstall program in the control panel to remove norton...and dont see it anyplace.
I will try just the Defender...but we have another brand new Dell laptop with windows8 and no problems with it..
I started the computer from new....it loaded up windows8
I removed Norton
I removed Microsoft office
turned on the firewall.
It connected to the internet automatically 
I downloaded Firefox
downloaded Avast
Java 32 bit
flash player for firefox
last downloaded open office
I download from cnet.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> I used the uninstall program in the control panel to remove norton...and dont see it anyplace.


I would still run the uninstall tool

2. Re Avast 
does the Dell have Avast and 8 - quite a few people have reported slow performance with Avast and 8/8.1
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=118354.0

3. Is the performance an issue only playing the games or on general browsing and applications

4. Give me a few minutes to examine the spec of the laptop
re


> Sorry forgot the model no. 23-b320


is that in fact not laptop - but the all in one desktop


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

yes the new dell laptop has windows8 ans avast. It is my daughters 
As far as i know it is just Facebook and the games. I dont use it much. I can get on it and go to any web site and it seems fine...but i dont play any games. My daughter has no issues.
My wife can go on my old computer and her facebook works fine.
To me it is some setting or something conflicting with the Hp


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

The HP is an all in one.
The Dell is a laptop.


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

I removed avast. Restarted the computer and trying to turn on Windows Defender but it wont turn on. I get a message the it timed out.


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

It turned on . Having wife try her games now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.If it is ONLY on Facebook and the games - one may obviously suspect that it is something relating to a Facebook issue rather than the computer settings themselves

2. However it may be worth - Control Panel - Power and check
as per my screenshot

High Performance

3. Also your Hp has Both the Intel graphics integrated in the processor and the Nvidia embedded chipset graphics
Check which you are using - normally done here
3. Go to NVIDIA Control Panel to switch between two graphics manually under Manage 3D Settings > Preferred Graphics Processor.

see second screenshot

4. As Defender has been disabled since you started please run a scan - quick scan - it will for the first one take sometime, but after that it remembers which files have been changed since the scan and will run through it more quickly.
Also on the Defender GUI click the update tab


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

I did update and ran defender.
Also cant find nvidia control panel. If i right click on home page screen i get AMD resolution center.
Wife says it is running better now though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK pleased it seems a little better If you have AMD then your computer is not the same as the base specs here

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6644/loc:3&cc=uk&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5404451

so presumably a AMD graphics card has been fitted or indeed there is another model with an AMD chipset

even although the boss reports it better it is worth trying that high performance setting


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

I did the high performance setting.
Also her computer has 6gb memory


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
May I suggest you test it for a day or so and if you are happy - and of course she is
please mark the topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post

Do not know how familiar you are with 8 but if you do not know
windows defender in tiles right click and click pin to taskbar
that is the same with may of the tiles where you can pin to taskbar or to desktop in some cases
depends on how you wish to have it set up

Good luck with it


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

A quick check of system info
AMD e2-2000 apu
radeon hp graphics 1.75hhz
I think it is better with the changes and will let you know
Thanks for all your help Macboatmaster


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers the issue I raised before thinking that your HP was the spec listed on the site I provided the link for - regarding the Intel processor graphics and the Nvidia graphics does not apply 
of course

Neither does the question of switching the graphics in the case of the AMD as it is the new type APU
accelerated processing unit
as against a
CPU Central Processing Unit with GPU - Graphics processing unit

All explained here but only for interest - if you are that way inclined
http://www.amd.com/uk/Documents/48423_fusion_whitepaper_WEB.pdf

http://www.amd.com/uk/products/desktop/pages/consumer-desktops.aspx#2


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,
Just got home from work and wife says her computer still isnt working correctly, playing her games. It works only slightly better than before.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you able to explain a little more in-depth



> computer still isnt working correctly, playing her games


is it flickering graphics, freezing on a frame, or what please

Try using IE instead of Firefox
that is IE from the desktop not from the tiles
so you right click IE tile and click pin to taskbar and then open from there


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

It loads the games very slow and when playing them it is slow. It seems like only games...every thing else seem to work correctly.
I will try IE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

After you have tried IE
If it is no better - do this please
Control Panel
Action Centre
on left pane - view performance information
Now see my screenshot

look at the date of the last info - if not recent click the message by my right arrow - rerun the assessment

then click the message by my vertical arrow - view and print detailed performance and system information

now on that window that opens - please type here the headings and scores in the top box and the graphics details at the lower part of the window
Alternatively send screenshots please

Take no heed of my scores this is a computer I built with a triple 8, 7, and XP boot and I do not game


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have the info but dont know how to post it like you did...I can only do it as a zipfile.
Let me know if you get it.


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks again for your help tonight...I got to go and take care of a few things


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I did get it OK
This computer mine does not have a separate graphics card, like yours it uses embedded graphics

I think I may be the bearer of bad news for you. If it proves I am wrong please accept my apologies

If you have a look at your score you will see the low score for the processor.

My processor is NOT high quality but please see mine

If you now refer please to the last link on my post 17 and have a look at the specs for your processor

IMHO the simple fact is this - that processor will never be good for gaming

I suggest you put the results of the windows experience index - up to HP in an email with an indication of the problems and also the specs of the processor from the link
I further suggest you ask them to opine on the results

I have a suspicion that the answer MAYBE that the computer with that processor is never going to allow you to play games as you wish to
Please see this

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E2-2000+APU

As I say, HP may well contradict me and possibly offer you further suggestions as to how it may be improved

Please do update the topic if you have any meaningful result from your enquiry


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

ji59 said:


> The first thing i did was uninstall Norton. I use Avast and never had a problem yet. Also i use Firfox for a browser.
> I will check the windows defender now.


Is the sluggish issue only in Firefox or in IE as well. Mozilla is coming out with a Windows 8 version of Firefox in a couple of months. Lots of issues with it in 8 and 8.1. It was sluggish and freezing up on me, but Internet Explorer runs fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

golddust

it is reported as slow only on Games - the only games played are on Facebook
IE has been tried


> Try using IE instead of Firefox
> that is IE from the desktop not from the tiles
> so you right click IE tile and click pin to taskbar and then open from there
> __________________


IMHO it is the processor widely reported as disappointing and not up to playing games - all explained in 24

However - as you will see from the topic a lot has been tried and possibly I have missed something


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I only mentioned the Firefox issue because I was having the exact problem. Only the Facebook games were causing erratic behavior and only in Firefox. As much as I hate IE, I'm stuck with it until the new version gets released in a couple of months. I've tried some of the updated versions (they are always updating), but until the official Windows 8 (8.1) version comes out I'm stuck with IE.


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just want to give a follow up on the computer.
After talking with HP and going through the details of the problem and that maybe the possessor wasn't up to par....I sent it back to them. They informed me they would go through it. It will probably be a couple more days before i hear anything.

It is slow in any browser...IE, firefox and google.
As i mentioned in earlier post. With four computers in the house....my wifes is the only one with this problem.
When it does get bogged down...the mouse acts weird also....moves very erratic.
I will keep you posted when i hear back from HP


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update, it will be interesting to see what their response is.


----------



## ji59 (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is the update on my wifes computer.
I sent the computer back to HP via there shipping and had it back about 10 days later. The paper work in the box said they reloaded the OS because it was damaged. So got it all set back up and guess what......nothing changed. It was still not fixed.
So i got on the HP support website and gave my case# and said i wanted a refund. 24 hours later i had a call from HP...which i missed the call. When i got home i called them and spoke with my case worker and actually was a very good experience.
Hp is going to upgrade the computer to a Pavilion touchsmart 23-f270 with Intel Core i3 3240, 3.4ghz processor. 1TB hard drive and 6GB Memory. It may be "old" new stock pc.

You are correct Macboatmaster in that the processor was not able to handle any type of gaming or multi tasking...the case worker confirmed that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased it is sorted, you will I am sure have a better experience with the Intel i3



> You are correct Macboatmaster in that the processor was not able to handle any type of gaming or multi tasking...the case worker confirmed that.


Regards
Hope all goes well.


----------

